# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Lichaams temperatuur

## Stef Macrander

Schrik .. of toch niet ? 
Met een oorthermometer meette ( mat ? ) ik mijn temperatuur en die was 35,8 gr.
Ik ben een oude man , hi .... geen medicijnen , doe alles nog , zelfs zwaardere klusjes .
Wat is er met mij aan de hand ? Geen paniek ? Of ... wel ? 
Toen ik geen thermometer had ... wist ik nergens van . Dit komt dus na aankoop van een Cresta thermometer .
Dus .... wat te doen ? 
Ik ben benieuwd . 
met dank .. Stef

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Stef....

Hoe betrouwbaar is zo'n oorthermometer voor thuis eigenlijk, ik heb geen idee...wel is het zo dat veel mensen een andere temperatuur kunnen hebben...vroeger zeiden ze altijd dat 37,5 graden normaal is....maar mijn zus heeft 36 graden...
mocht u klachten hebben in de vorm van dat u zich niet lekker voelt dan zou ik naar de huisarts gaan en hem om advies vragen....een ondertemperatuur kan in sommige gevallen ook niet wenselijk zijn, dan is onderzoek noodzakelijk....als u wilt weten hoe dit zit dan zou ik deze week naar de arts gaan om zeker te weten dat alles goed met u is!!! opletten als u nog andere ziekte's heeft, te lang wachten is geen optie...datgene doen wat goed is voor " U " !!!!
tot slot wens ik u een prettige dag toe en een gezonde temperatuur...succes ermee... :Wink: 
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## stefmac

Elisabeth , bedankt voor je vriendelijke reactie .
Trouwens .... deed de meting nu weer en .... 36,4 .
Misschien was ik wat te voorbarig , dat heb je als je weer eens een thermometer aan hebt geschaft .
Heb tientallen jaren zonder gedaan .
groeten , Stef .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Stef....dus de temperatuur stijgt weer iets omhoog goed zo.... :Wink:  als u zich goed voelt dan is dat fijn, maar bij twijfel.....Naar de arts gaan...wees "zuinig" op uzelf!!! prettige zonnige dag gewenst...

Groeten van Elisabeth....

----------

